# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [DVD Player] DVD Player Toshiba

## MAGOS_MERLIN

Καλησπέρα. Έχω ένα dvd player toshiba SD580-EKE.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ενώ ανοίγει κανονικά το Player δεν ανοίγει.
Ακούγετε ότι δουλεύει αλλά δεν ανοίγει ούτε με eject ούτε από το κοντρόλ του.
Καθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη.

EDIT : Να σημειώσω ότι με το που βάλω το μηχάνημα στη μπρίζα ακούγεται να δουλεύει ο 
μηχανισμός του drive ενώ δεν έχω ανοίγει το μηχάνημα. Αν αυτό μπορεί να βοηθήσει σε κάτι. Παραθέτω και κάποιες φωτό.

IMG_20140202_144732.jpgIMG_20140202_144739.jpgIMG_20140202_144723.jpg

----------


## ezizu

Προσπάθησε οι ερωτήσεις σου να είναι διατυπωμένες πιο σωστά ,ώστε να γίνεται κατανοητό αυτό που ρωτάς.
Προφανώς εννοείς ότι όταν πατάς το power on, ανάβει το DVD player  κανονικά, αλλά πατώντας το open - eject (όπως γράφεις) ,είτε πάνω από το μηχάνημα είτε από το remote control ,δεν ανοίγει το πορτάκι-συρτάρι ,αλλά παράλληλα ακούς το μοτέρ να λειτουργεί.
Αν είναι όντως έτσι,τότε μάλλον χρειάζεται αλλαγή ο ιμάντας του μηχανισμού κίνησης (εννοείται ότι κανονικά θα πρέπει να κάνεις και την ανάλογη συντήρηση ,δηλαδή καθαρισμό,λίπανση κ.ο.κ.)  .

----------


## MAGOS_MERLIN

Άυτό εννοώ απλά παρατήρησα κάτι ακόμα και άλλαξα λίγο τη δημοσίευση.
Κατά λάθος έβαλα και μια άσχετη φωτο και δε ξέρω πως σβήνεται...

 :Biggrin:

----------


## ezizu

Το πρόβλημα σου, όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω, είναι στον μηχανισμό, τον οποίο δεν έχεις σε φωτογραφία .
 Όπότε μάλλον όλες οι φωτογραφίες δεν έχουν σχέση με το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα που αναφέρεις.  :Wink:

----------


## MAGOS_MERLIN

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση.
Είναι εύκολο να βγάλω αυτόν τον ιμάντα; υπάρχουν καινούριοι για αγορά;
Είμαι αρχάριος με αυτά και κουραζω αλλά από κάπου ξεκινάμε όλοι.
έχω ανοίξει το drive κι έχω βγάλει το μηχανισμό με το laser.
Oπότε έχει απομωνοθεί ο μηχανισμός που ανοίγει και κλείνει το συρτάρι 
μαζί με αυτό. Απλά για να λύσω τον μηχανισμό δεν έχω ιδέα.

----------


## MAGOS_MERLIN

Τελικά όντως ο ιμάντας είναι κομμένος.
Το θέμα είναι ότι δε βρίσκω πουθενά τέτοιο πράγμα.
Καμιά ιδέα για το που να απευθυνθώ;

----------


## JOUN

Αυτο κανει;

----------


## MAGOS_MERLIN

Με βάση αυτό που βλέπω ναι. Εγώ γιατί να μη μπορώ να βρω κάτι τέτοιο πουθενά;

----------


## JOUN

Γιατι εγω το πηρα απο ebay αφου απελπιστικα οτι θα εβρισκα καπου αλλου.Αν θυμαμαι καλα ειχα παρει 10 κομματια,δεν εβρισκα λιγοτερα.
Αν θελεις πες μου τα στοιχεια σου να σου στειλω ενα.

----------


## ioannislab

*MAGOS_MERLIN*  	 που μενεις?
Ολους αυτους τους ιμαντες τους βρισκω στα μαγαζια με ηλεκτρονικα. Βεβαια οχι πολυ ευκολα παντα καθως ειναι λιγο πιο χοντροι απο αυτους των κασσετοφώνων αλλα τους βρισκω και εχω αλλαξει αρκετους. Αν σου εχει κοπει το καλυτερο ειναι να φτιαξεις εναν με κλωστη ή πετονια ωστε να τον εχεις σαν δειγμα για να παρεις καποιον με ιδιο μηκος-διαμετρο. Εκτος κι αν εχεις τον παλιο και ειναι κομμενος σε ενα σημειο ωστε να τον μετρησεις κι απο εκει να βγαλεις την διαμετρο του.

----------


## MAGOS_MERLIN

Κομοτηνή μενω Γιάννη. Έχω φάει όλα τα μαγαζιά της πόλης και δε βρίσκω τίποτα σε αυτό το μέγεθος.
Μου έδωσαν 2-3 αλλά δε ταιριάζουν. άλλος είναι μεγάλος άλλος μικρός.
Η διάμετρος είναι στα 28,35mm. Άρα πιστεύω ότι αυτός που έχει ο φίλος πιο πάνω ταιριάζει.

----------


## MAGOS_MERLIN

Λοιπόν παιδιά μια βοήθεια ακόμα. Άλλαξα τον ιμάντα και δουλεύει. Αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι πατάω eject
ανοίγει και μετά από 1-2 δευτερόλεπτα κλείνει μόνο του χωρίς να πατήσω κάποιο κουμπί.
Καμια ιδέα;

----------


## JOUN

Μαλλον  δεν ανοιγει αρκετα ωστε να πατηθει το τερματικο που εχει στο τελος της διαδρομης.
Σου ειπα να σου στειλω αλλα θελεις να παιδευεσαι..

----------


## MAGOS_MERLIN

Αν δεν παιδευτούμε δε θα μάθουμε!!  :Biggrin: 
Σε ευχαριστώ για την καλή σου διαθεση να βοηθήσεις. 
Για να το διορθώσω αυτό υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος από τη στιγμη που βρήκα ιμάντα;

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Αν δεν φταίει ο ιμάντας (πολύ χαλαρός ή σφικτός), δες ένα διακοπτάκι που έχει μπροστά αν πατάει ,ή έχει μετακινηθεί και δεν βλέπει το τέρμα.

----------

